
Mkosi by Lennart Poettering – A Tool for Generating OS Images - khrm
http://0pointer.net/blog/mkosi-a-tool-for-generating-os-images.html
======
olau
For some time, Lennart Poettering et al. has been working on improved
infrastructure for... actually I don't know what to call it. It's not just
containers and isolation and statelessness but also distribution and upgrades.

What's interesting here is that he's working on standard stuff, i.e. things
that end up inside the various Linux distributions.

Perhaps we are going to see a future where the distributions, due to improved
default tooling (and tonnes of integration blood and sweat), out of the box
end up being where Docker wants to be today?

Things like Project Atomic are already a thing. But I suspect we might see a
landslide once the whole Linux landscape moves in this direction, instead of
just a few projects on the fringes.

